# Smith Optics - chromopop or no?



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Who's fishing the smith optics guides choice inshore? What color lenses are you running? How do you like them? The techlite lenses are glass and the chromopop are polymer?

My Costas are old and I just read they are made in China now. Smith Optics get great reviews and are made in USA. I haven't found them locally to look through. I'. Thinking the bronze mirror chromopop or the brown, non mirrored glass techlite lenses. All are polarized, just not sure if the chromopop is a must, or if the techlite glass lenses have more clarity.

Mainly fish for reds in the bays of N. Florida if that helps explain water color/clarity.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The very best are the glass lens copper polarchromatic, all the chromapops are plastic, I’m not a fan of plastic lenses because of the durability problems.
JC


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks! Yes, they aren't very clear on the webpage if the chromopop are polymer or glass. Techlite glass lenses it is!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought a pair of Smith Cromapops almost a year ago and they quickly became my favorite glasses, very comfortable and great optics, I have several pairs of Costa's and one Maui Jim. 

And the lenses developed spots at about the ten month point, I sent them back and Smith is sending me a new pair.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

As mentioned the guides choice with bronze mirror CP lenses are great. Lightweight, comfortable, and crisp. Unfortunately they fall apart easily. The frames and lenses will delaminate within a season or so. The good news is that they have a great warranty policy and will send you a brand new pair. 
I’m on my third pair but have become annoyed with the process of returning, etc. so I went with RCI power plants. So far so good, but nothing beats the Smith GC for comfort


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I had the Chromapop in bronze mirror and loved them to death. The clarity was great and made it easy to see what I was looking at in skinny water. Unfortunately, they are at the bottom of a channel somewhere on the south shore of Tampa Bay at the moment. New pair is on order.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

I switched to Smith after 4 pairs of Costas. I went with the Guide's Choice frames and have worn them daily for close to two years now.
The lenses are Techlite Polarchromic glass, copper mirror. They are the best glasses I've had to date. No issues to speak of. Just be aware that they are heavier on the face than 580g Costas, so that took me a little time to adjust. I have not tried any of the Chromapop lenses, but hear nothing but positive reviews.
I also live/fish NE FL, so can't speak to their performance in clean water. But the lenses do well for sight fishing in the muddy creeks of Jax.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks all, figured no better place than here to ask. 

Now just deciding between brown and bronze polarchromatic. I'm going glass over the chromopop plastic


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

They delam. Happened to me twice and 2 other here in TB. If you want plastic lenses, I would get RCI. If you want the best lenses, I would get 580G's.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

jonrconner said:


> The very best are the glass lens copper polarchromatic, all the chromapops are plastic, I’m not a fan of plastic lenses because of the durability problems.
> JC


I have to agree.. I have never tried the ChromaPop, I'm kinda color blind though, have the same Guide's Choice Copper PolarChrom.. lense and love them. Went thru a couple pairs of Costas, switched and won;t likely go back. Had the Smiths for about 5 years now and no problems.
I find they are much better in low light, I put them on much earlier in the day when flats fishing than I would the Costas and I tried 2 or 3 colors both glass and ploy lenses of the Costas before switching.
I found a local eye doctor that sells Smiths and they let me try several pairs on, although they did not have the Guides Choice frames they ordered them and said if I did not like them they would take them back if I would agree to pay the one way return shipping.
But, (this has been said before), make sure the Frames fit you, thats more than half the battle I find with sun-glasses... fit-ment after a few hours.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Used to use Costas. No real complaints. Decent lenses.

Tried Smith with Chromapop to see if I liked them and I like them a lot better. Used them for the past couple of years.

Finally got a pair of Smith prescriptions with Chromapop this past Christmas to help with a tiny bit of astigmatism. Total gamechanger.

BTW you might want to try experticity. If you qualify for one of the groups (I did as ex-military), you get a good discount from Smith.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I switched to Smith about a year ago with no complaints and I'm never going back. Guides choice frames with Techlite, copper I think. Also, for all the prior service out there, govx.com has them too...for a discount.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

privateer said:


> Used to use Costas. No real complaints. Decent lenses.
> 
> Tried Smith with Chromapop to see if I liked them and I like them a lot better. Used them for the past couple of years.
> 
> ...


Curious if you ordered directly from Smith or went through someone local? I have a pair of Costa RX that I really enjoy. I was considering ordering another pair with the sunrise silver lenses, but this has me wondering about trying the Smith line out.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought my prescription Smith sunglasses directly from them. I just sent them a copy of prescription. The only thing is that your prescription may not have the distance between your pupils. You can just have someone help you measure it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

jonrconner said:


> The very best are the glass lens copper polarchromatic, all the chromapops are plastic, I’m not a fan of plastic lenses because of the durability problems.
> JC


I sold my CP and went with the techlite lenses... glass is so much better.

The CP will scratch like hell and Id say Im not that rough with my glasses...


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

For really clear water it really hard to beat the yellow low light igniter lenses. They provide some of the best definition and glare cutting I have seen. Only negative is they are a little light tint wise and when running directly into the sun for long distances it can make it hard on the eyes so I always keep my old costa's around in the skiff.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> Curious if you ordered directly from Smith or went through someone local? I have a pair of Costa RX that I really enjoy. I was considering ordering another pair with the sunrise silver lenses, but this has me wondering about trying the Smith line out.


I'm looking for a chain store that has them in stock. I've only seen them on vacation at small fly shops or similar outfitters. Nothing at sunglass hut or bass pro or anything. Would really like to see some lenses in person before I buy. Ill post if i find anything.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Heat_PCB said:


> My Costas are old and I just read they are made in China now. Smith Optics get great reviews and are made in USA.


Claiming Costas are made in China is as false as claiming Smith's are made in USA. Both brands have models that are made in various locations all over the globe. I believe Costa is still 100% based here in Daytona where Smith is owned and operated by an Italian company, Safilo Group. 

Both make excellent products but do not limit yourself to one product assuming something it is not.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

nativejax said:


> Claiming Costas are made in China is as false as claiming Smith's are made in USA. Both brands have models that are made in various locations all over the globe. I believe Costa is still 100% based here in Daytona where Smith is owned and operated by an Italian company, Safilo Group.
> 
> Both make excellent products but do not limit yourself to one product assuming something it is not.


I spoke to my local Costa dealer yesterday, he confirmed, plastic lenses made in China, glass still made in Japan. The Smiths plastic frame is made in USA and the lenses are Italian made from Ziess, (yes, was a German company, now it's Italian owned)


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Heat_PCB said:


> I spoke to my local Costa dealer yesterday, he confirmed, plastic lenses made in China, glass still made in Japan. The Smiths plastic frame is made in USA and the lenses are Italian made from Ziess, (yes, was a German company, now it's Italian owned)


Good info. Always been a glass fan although heavier. Zeiss glass has always been top notch.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Heat_PCB said:


> I spoke to my local Costa dealer yesterday, he confirmed, plastic lenses made in China, glass still made in Japan. The Smiths plastic frame is made in USA and the lenses are Italian made from Ziess, (yes, was a German company, now it's Italian owned)


Ziess is know for their quality glass. I've been to the Nedinsco Tower in Venlo The Netherlands about 40 minutes from Dusseldorf. 

https://www.nedinsco.com/index.php/about-us/history/

My Costa's are getting long in the tooth. I've been looking for new glasses. Great info in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> For really clear water it really hard to beat the yellow low light igniter lenses. They provide some of the best definition and glare cutting I have seen. Only negative is they are a little light tint wise and when running directly into the sun for long distances it can make it hard on the eyes so I always keep my old costa's around in the skiff.


Oceanwaves also make a low light igniter lense. It’s yellow base with a purple mirror so that the yellow is toned down a little. I’m currently looking for some low light glasses and think I’m going with the Oceanwaves for the reasons you mentioned. They’re also glass and local for me which is a plus. Sorry, I know this is a Smith thread but just letting people know what’s out there.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought my recent Smiths off a dealer on Amazon... Tortoise Challis Frame with Green Techlite Glass Lenses for only $143 shipped.

Cant beat it.

They are legit too.... Comes with smith box, serial number, smith case and warranty card.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I got my Smith Colson in matte tortise with the Bronze Chromopop lenses from Amazon as well. I've been a Costa guy for years and as soon as I put on these glasses I knew I had made a good call. They're super light but somehow feel more durable than my costas. I've converted for sure.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> For really clear water it really hard to beat the yellow low light igniter lenses. They provide some of the best definition and glare cutting I have seen. Only negative is they are a little light tint wise and when running directly into the sun for long distances it can make it hard on the eyes so I always keep my old costa's around in the skiff.


These are the best low light sunglasses made. I have two pair. Zero Negatives so far.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I am a bit of a glasses whore, have had costas, MJs, RCI you name it but keep going back to Smith. Currently bring two pairs each day for fishing depending on conditions. I have the Guides Choice in 3 different lenses (integrated lanyard thing is a nice touch). techlite Ingnitor yellow, techlite Ignitor purple, and the chromapop plus bronze mirror. the ignitor yellows are a must have for low light overcast days or early morning / late evening. Purple is great in spotted clouds and the bronze for full sun. Glasses are your most important tool in sight fishing, if you cant see them you cant catch them.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

ill add the ignitor yellow low lights make for great clay shooting glasses as well.


----------

